# Guess the Person  Game



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

Can be past or present, but must be generally agreed to be a well-known person.

For starters:

A movie star of the past

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _

hint - female


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

A movie star of the past

M _ _ _ _ _ _ //M _ _ _ _ _

hint - female


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes it is!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

Famous stunt performer:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

Famous stunt performer:

H  _  _  _  _  //  H  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Harry Houdini


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Bingo, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

a scientist

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

a scientist
_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

a scientist
_ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ N _ T _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

Too easy. I'll leave this one for someone else.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

Albert Einstein.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

Sports legend in teh 1950 & 60s

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

M please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Sports legend in the 1950 & 60s

M _ _ _ _ _ //M _ N _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

Mickie Mantle?


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

Anyone interested in reviving this one?


----------

